# Studying Abroad- Classical Piano in Germany?



## myfriendchopin (Jul 27, 2017)

So I attend a performing arts highschool (yr10) in Melbourne, Australia where I major in piano. I have been looking at my options for when I leave school and I really love German technique and the thought of studying there. I am not in a position to move there straight away so I was thinking of perhaps completing a master's degree there in a few years time. (Does this affect anything?)
Honestly, I have a very vague idea of what all of this actually entails. Im very interested in HfM Hanns Eisler and some other schools though I have no idea how high the expectations are for the auditions etc. My German is not up to scratch and I would appreciate any tips/ advice on living in this country in general as well. It'd be great for anyone who has any knowledge regarding these things to reply to this.
Thank you!
Miki


----------

